# Tivo OOH Streaming is a POS



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

Why am I surprised that this Piece of Sh*t software doesn't work. As a matter of fact I have had more problems with the Roamio's then any other product from Tivo. I can't even get the basic streaming in house working on either unit. 

It took me three weeks fighting with Tivo to prove to them that the problem was on their side when I lost the ability to do MRV all of the sudden. Spent days jumping through their hoops to prove to them it was on their side before they would move the case to tier two.

I had better success using the premiere and a stand alone stream then with this combo unit. I swear once my year is up I am dropping this like a bad habit and getting a sling box to do the streaming with a cable box. For all of you who do have it working good luck I hope it continues to stay working for you.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

So, did you just come here to complain, or do you have a question?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

mburnno said:


> Why am I surprised that this Piece of Sh*t software doesn't work. As a matter of fact I have had more problems with the Roamio's then any other product from Tivo. I can't even get the basic streaming in house working on either unit.
> 
> It took me three weeks fighting with Tivo to prove to them that the problem was on their side when I lost the ability to do MRV all of the sudden. Spent days jumping through their hoops to prove to them it was on their side before they would move the case to tier two.
> 
> I had better success using the premiere and a stand alone stream then with this combo unit. I swear once my year is up I am dropping this like a bad habit and getting a sling box to do the streaming with a cable box. For all of you who do have it working good luck I hope it continues to stay working for you.


Sorry that the Roamio isn't working for you!


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

It all works for me... And for pretty much most of the people here... sure there are some hiccups, and a learning curve, but it works... could be the OP???


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

Grakthis said:


> So, did you just come here to complain, or do you have a question?


A little of both! 

I am more disappointed with the Roamio's problems I have been having compared to the past Tivo's I have owned. Don't miss understand me, I love the speed of the new Tivo but my two units have had a lot of issues. For what these things cost I want 99% of the bugs fixed and don't want to be the beta test for them. I guess I could of waited 6 months but I was figuring Tivo would not of had this many issues seeing that this is their 5th release. Before anybody say anything like "mine has worked fine" good for you.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

MScottC said:


> It all works for me... And for pretty much most of the people here... sure there are some hiccups, and a learning curve, but it works... could be the OP???


That would be a negative on a learning curve or it being me. I have had Tivos since the series 2 so I know what I am doing believe me. If this was Tivos first or second shot at putting a product out on the market then yes I could give them some slack for such a new product but it is their 5th release. You don't see Apple selling not working crap on the market. Their stuff works, period! I will say it is expensive but it works none the less unlike Tivo's. Is it too much to ask for a working product out the door people?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mburnno said:


> ...You don't see Apple selling not working crap on the market. Their stuff works, period! I will say it is expensive but it works none the less unlike Tivo's. Is it too much to ask for a working product out the door people?


I'm one of the biggest Apple fanboys I know, and I'll be first to admit that not ALL their stuff works 100% out of the gate. Look at the complaints about the iPhone 5s with the motion effects, security problems, etc. I have a 5s and none of that affected me, yet it was still reported as an issue by people who got nauseous with the motion issue...


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

mburnno said:


> That would be a negative on a learning curve or it being me. I have had Tivos since the series 2 so I know what I am doing believe me. If this was Tivos first or second shot at putting a product out on the market then yes I could give them some slack for such a new product but it is their 5th release. You don't see Apple selling not working crap on the market. Their stuff works, period! I will say it is expensive but it works none the less unlike Tivo's. Is it too much to ask for a working product out the door people?


Oh BS, apple has just as many problems with roll outs as every one else. Think Apple maps, the latest OS update that is bricking macs all over the net etc.

Yes, TiVo has issues but apple is no vision of perfection either.

How about you actually talk about what problems you are having and perhaps someone here can give you a hand at solving it. The Roamio platform works pretty darn good and has been FAR less buggy than the Premiere when it came out.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Seems a little like the definition of insanity- doing the same thing expecting a different result. I'm not an expert, but if I did not yet have in home streaming working, I would certainly not expect it to work outside of the home.

Are you looking to troubleshoot with the folks here? I'm sure there is good advice to be found.


Apple maps anyone?


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't been able to get streaming outside the house to work . 

I got a message yesterday at my daughters house that I had not setup streaming when I in fact did before I left my house . 

All the buttons to watch now were greyed out . 

Then I got the screen to setup which Tivo I wanted ( I have two) ) as my primary Tivo . One is a Premiere , the other a roamio plus . 

Very very buggy .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It does not work with Premiere units yet. It wont work with Premiere units until they get the Fall update which is suppose to start rolling out in the next week or two.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Has anyone gotten OOH to work for more than a few minutes? After a few minutes mine always stops.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

sirfergy said:


> Has anyone gotten OOH to work for more than a few minutes? After a few minutes mine always stops.


Is that while streaming or downloading? I've been able to download a full show while OOH. Haven't tried streaming yet.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

sirfergy said:


> Has anyone gotten OOH to work for more than a few minutes? After a few minutes mine always stops.


I watched an hour show on Friday while waiting for some service work on my car. I was worried that the car dealer's free WiFi wouldn't be very fast -- but it worked fine.

I had one freeze while fast-forwarding through a commercial. Quit the TiVo app and came back in -- and from then on I still fast-forwarded through commercials but was a little less aggressive -- spacing out the clicks and it worked fine.


----------

